# Bear of a jointer with grizzly sharp teeth!



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I agree.

I bought the jointer first because I wanted to check out the spiral cutters.

After I found out the quality cut you get, I then bought the 20" planer.

They are both superb machines.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Great review and I agree with you and Karson. I have the 20" planer and I love it….it makes my projects so much more square and cuts down on the hand planing and sanding I have to do for finishing. As for the cosmoline (shipping grease) - I use Orange Glow….not toxic and gets the grease off quick and easy…you just end up using alot of rags or shop towels (i use old socks…lol).

I have the jointer on my wish list…and am trying to find some room in my shop for it….right now I am using my router table with an offset on the out feed fence as a jointer. I really like the spiral cutters and will definitely go that route.

Oh…and keep an eye on Grizzly, they have free shipping sales alot….I got my planer and TS that way…only thing I had to pay was $25.00 for a loading gate…...and the delivery guy was kind enough to wheel it into my shop on a pallet jack.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Great Score, Meilie!!

Wish I had the spiral head cutter.

Lew


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I own the similar G0604X and I am very pleased with it. I don't have the spiral indexed cutting blade but I will probably switch to it when it is time to replace my blades. So far, my conventional blades are doing a great job.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Karson: Gee, I can't even fathom what a 20" planer could do! I may need to put that on the "Wish List"!

ReggieK: FREE shipping?! Gee, I thought $20. off was not too shabby. But they have a standard shipping fee so people who live farther get the same deal as those who live closer to their warehouses. Not a bad deal for those who are out of the immediate neighborhood and for those who live closer and want to save $$ they can drive up and load it in their own truck.

Lew &I richgreer: I would definately put the spiral indexed cutterhead on your Wish List!


----------



## Dustmite97 (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the review. I am currently in the market for a jointer and I have had my eye on this one for a long time.


----------



## newTim (Jul 11, 2008)

MMH… Thanks for the review. However, I just bought a 490X w/ Spiral cutter and am having a major problem. Seems the little square cutters are held in place with Torx screws. Since the cutterhead is coated in grease it is impossible to clean without removing and cleaning the cutters (which begs the question as to why they even install the cutters in the first place if only to cover them in grease which can only be cleaned by removing the cutters, but I digress). I started trying to remove the cutters and they were all tightened too much. While I was able to get a few off I came to one that cannot be removed. It seems to me the factory either used the wrong torque setting or used locktight instead of oil. Anyway, I have this $1,300 jointer that has been rendered useless by a 2 cent screw. I sent an email to Griz and we'll see what they do about it. Needless to say these type of experiences ruin the joy of a great hobby and turn it into a nightmare.

If anyone has had a similar experience I'd appreciate any and all advice.


----------

